# Anyone notice their account being throttled right before 20 hours so they don't have to pay you a bonus?



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Pretty despicable. Right at 18 hours and now the offers disappear. a


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Pretty despicable. Right at 18 hours and now the offers disappear. a


Don't think that others that are close are also trying to get the same bonus as you?


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Pretty despicable. Right at 18 hours and now the offers disappear. a


Honestly....I've never noticed that. Ever.
I realize of course that the bonuses are offered during times that Uber does not think you can claim them.....they bait you with bonuses to make sure their butts are covered during times that they think drivers do not want to be out.....but.....I've never had the offers stop just before reaching it. If what you say is indeed being done....it's despicable.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

oicu812 said:


> Don't think that others that are close are also trying to get the same bonus as you?


Point is that blocks were more than abundant just for I was about to reach the hours required. Then they disappeared completely. And all of my reserved blocks were for next month.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Joe Saltucci said:


> Honestly....I've never noticed that. Ever.
> I realize of course that the bonuses are offered during times that Uber does not think you can claim them.....they bait you with bonuses to make sure their butts are covered during times that they think drivers do not want to be out.....but.....I've never had the offers stop just before reaching it. If what you say is indeed being done....it's despicable.


The solution is to throttle them
Only do what pays you well!

My new acceptance rate


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

wallae said:


> The solution is to throttle them
> Only do what pays you well!
> 
> My new acceptance rate


I do X, not UE, so I have no idea what pays well until the passenger gets in the car, or if it's a 45 minute or above ride.
My acceptance rate runs around 44% these days. When it's busy, I've gotten into the habit of signing off once I've accepted a trip, and then signing back on when I've dropped, so as not to keep declining trips I do not want.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Rideshare bonus offers are all scams, you're only offered incentives by the AI that reach _beyond_ your known normal driving habits, then as you close in on your goal you're throttled OR they try to send you long distances to do a 3 minute ghetto run.
Disregard any & all bonus incentives, only drive to suit yourself.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Why is everybody commenting on this about Uber? This is in regards to Amazon flex.


----------



## Molasses Smuggler (Dec 31, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Why is everybody commenting on this about Uber? This is in regards to Amazon flex.


Rideshare brain is not capable of logical or critical thinking. More similar to dog brain.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

Molasses Smuggler said:


> Rideshare brain is not capable of logical or critical thinking. More similar to dog brain.


Mafia wannabee is not capable of logical thinking, more like Goons


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Amazon had a bonus for June that was even better. I got $150 for 10 hours (an extra $15/hr.) instead of $100 for 20 hours ($5/hr.). 

Toward the end of the month it became VERY difficult to get shifts. I ended up taking a shift about 20 miles away instead of the shifts I normally get which are 5 miles away. Still, it was worth it.


----------

